# change low 8.5 psi tires to regular 20 psi tires on honda hs928 hydrostatic snowblower?



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

these honda snowtires are bad. max psi of 8.5 psi
has anyone had any luck using regular snow tires of 20 psi? Tire size is 14x4x6. thanks in advance
Having trouble setting bead on tire. Tire keeps popping off bead. I want to try regular snowtires


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Honda Snow Tires? What are these tires on a Snow Blower ? I would just put on a similar sized tire and see what happens.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The 8.5 seems low. Try 12 and see if the tire feels solid. Then I would get a set of tire chains.


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

RichardBongIII said:


> Honda Snow Tires? What are these tires on a Snow Blower ? I would just put on a similar sized tire and see what happens.


please see photo, tire manufacture is Ohtsu, made in Japan, like honda. Enlarge photo and see operating psi is 8.5psi, 17 psi max to seat beads. Dealer warned me not to go more than 8.5 or you damage tire. tire size is 14x4.0x6. My problem isn't traction, problem is keeping air in tire, especially long time periods, like over summertime. This is a 2,000 snowblower 8 or 10 years ago. hydrostatic.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

JimMac said:


> please see photo, tire manufacture is Ohtsu, made in Japan, like honda. Enlarge photo and see operating psi is 8.5psi, 17 psi max to seat beads. Dealer warned me not to go more than 8.5 or you damage tire. tire size is 14x4.0x6. My problem isn't traction, problem is keeping air in tire, especially long time periods, like over summertime. This is a 2,000 snowblower 8 or 10 years ago. hydrostatic.
> View attachment 228741


Okay, put a tube in the tire or get them foam inflated. I put tubes in my father's cub cadet tires to prevent his lawn mower from losing pressure consistently in the front tires.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A Honda Snow blower fitted with 14x4.00-6 tires. This is not a common tire size available in the specialty tire aftermarket. Carlisle Tire does make two different tires that could be used in this application.

The closest fitment is the Carlisle Super Lug 14x4.50-6 . This tire has an aggressive lug tread design to provide good traction and stability. This tire is 14.5 inches tall, 4.5 inches wide.

Another fitment is the Carlisle Snow Hog 4.10-6, This tire has one the most common snow blower treads on the market and is found as the original equipment for many snow blower manufacturers. This tire is 12.8 inches tall and 4.0 inches wide. The most important thing to check is to make sure your snow blower will still have good ground clearance with the shorter tires.

Also available is the Carlisle XTRAC 13x4.00-6, This tire has a power lug tread, which is great for snow removal applications. This tire is 12.8 inches tall and 4.0 inches wide.

Or clean the rim to ensure a good surface for the tire bead . Fill tire to set the bead
Let the air out and fill with slime 
Fill tire with air, 5 psi over, check psi before use


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

RichardBongIII said:


> Honda Snow Tires? What are these tires on a Snow Blower ? I would just put on a similar sized tire and see what happens.





Randall Ave said:


> The 8.5 seems low. Try 12 and see if the tire feels solid. Then I would get a set of tire chains.


hi randall ave, plese see pic I posted, this hydrstatic snowblower is purposely designed with the low psi for traction. I don't need chains, traction is good. I dont like how soft the tire psi is, it tends to lose pressure, like over the summer. I wish I could put regular snowblower tires, they run at 20 psi, like ariens. I was wondering if anyone had tried different tires. If you pump more psi, even at 12, they will go flat.
Thank you for your reply, I am frustrated, these tires cost 100+ each.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Tubes.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Fill them with air before you take it out of storage in the fall.
put the blower up on blocks over the summer
And check the psi monthly.

and do yo really think you will loose traction going to another tire? 
it’s a snowblower.. never had one that didn’t spin out when the going gets rough.


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> A Honda Snow blower fitted with 14x4.00-6 tires. This is not a common tire size available in the specialty tire aftermarket. Carlisle Tire does make two different tires that could be used in this application.
> 
> The closest fitment is the Carlisle Super Lug 14x4.50-6 . This tire has an aggressive lug tread design to provide good traction and stability. This tire is 14.5 inches tall, 4.5 inches wide.
> 
> ...


Thank you Hydromaster, a lot of great information. I wish I had stayed with ariens, just as rugged. I was sold on the hydro, but that takes getting used to with the steering as the tires cannot free spin during a turn. I just didn't realize those tires were part of it, I don't like those tires. I will try one of your tire suggestions, thanks again. Jim.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Why you have 

Fingertip Steering Control
Left and right control levers provide easy and intuitive steering control


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Fill them with air before you take it out of storage in the fall.
> put the blower up on blocks over the summer
> And check the psi monthly.
> 
> ...


And remember everytime U check air pressure it loses some.
If its such a bother to pre-op the equipment maybe U shouldn't be operating.
Hire someone to do season.
Otherwise put air in it(cheapest option) or tube it(2nd cheapest), 3rd is new tires and rims and at this point might as well sell the Honda.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

JimMac said:


> Thank you Hydromaster, a lot of great information. I wish I had stayed with ariens, just as rugged. I was sold on the hydro, but that takes getting used to with the steering as the tires cannot free spin during a turn. I just didn't realize those tires were part of it, I don't like those tires. I will try one of your tire suggestions, thanks again. Jim.


$100 and I'll come get it.
Mike


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So they keep going flat. Put a half a can of fix a flat in each tire and move it around some, are they dry rotted?


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

My offer still stands even if tires are dry rotted


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> Why you have
> 
> Fingertip Steering Control
> Left and right control levers provide easy and intuitive steering control


one thing you forgot, it's a honda engine. Through the years I have bought honda engines whever possible. For me, they are super reliable, but the honda option costs more, usually 400+ more. So for me, that was the main reason I bought the honda snowblower. After owning it now, I don't see a major difference in steering control hydro vs non hydro.


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

TwiceStroked said:


> My offer still stands even if tires are dry rotted


pinch yourself, your dreaming!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

JimMac said:


> one thing you forgot, it's a honda engine. Through the years I have bought honda engines whever possible. For me, they are super reliable, but the honda option costs more, usually 400+ more. So for me, that was the main reason I bought the honda snowblower. After owning it now, I don't see a major difference in steering control hydro vs non hydro.


But this wasn't about the engine this is about the flat tires and you being able to steer it.

Well with the hydrostatic steering when you pull your little steering lever it stops or slows one wheel and gives power to the other so I don't know how they're both being driven while you're making a turn?


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> So they keep going flat. Put a half a can of fix a flat in each tire and move it around some, are they dry rotted?


they are not dry rotted at all. they are really sft and plyable at only 8.5 psi...so every time you make a turn, a 360 turn, the tires really ride on their edges. btw, I have not seen this size tube....maybe something close would work, but no match in tube size.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Y7DVP8G
Brand: PARTSPLUS


* PARTSPLUS Tire Inner Tube for 14X4.0-6 *


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Why don’t you just put more air/psi in them?
I don’t think overinflation Or having a blowout at highway speed is a concern.

then if you feel you have lost traction at this higher psi add a set of chains.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Please look at the third photo of the tire and wheel to make sure this is the setup your Honda snow blower has. Many Honda Snow Blowers used an oddball size 14X4.0-6 tire made by Ohtsu. 
 The wheel is a two piece tubeless wheel, that is wheel is made of two halves that bolt together with a seal between them to seal the halves. Those were problematic and prone to leaking, the tires are over $80 each and the seal is supposed to be replaced each time you take the wheel apart. Once your tires get some age and cracking they seep. 
 You can tube them to alleviate the problems with those wheels and keep from having to spend a couple hundred on tires and seals. These tubes will have the TR13 stem offset to one side, you simply cut the tubeless stems out and these fit through the same hole. A trick to assembling these is to slightly inflate the tube in the tire once removed, just enough to shape it out and lube the tube with some liquid dish soap. 
 Then carefully assembly the wheel halves back in the tire and bolt together and tighten making sure you don't get the tube pinched between the wheel halves. Don't try to assemble with the tube completely flat as it comes or you will most likely pinch it between the halves.


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> But this wasn't about the engine this is about the flat tires and you being able to steer it.
> 
> Well with the hydrostatic steering when you pull your little steering lever it stops or slows one wheel and gives power to the other so I don't know how they're both being driven while you're making a turn?


just saying the ariens inside wheel free spins, definately easier to use. Not to say I cant use the hydro, have used for 10 years.
But why pay almost twice the price when the non hydro is easier to use? I suppose, if I were to put it in neutral, the wheels would allow free spining, but I don't think anyone would put it in neutral every time you want to turn around, I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve never run my snow blowers with the free spin wheel option , I’ve always locked both wheels together for traction . I found them rather easy to turn when there’s snow on the ground even when I don’t let off driving forward

Yeah and we weren’t talking about any other machine other than the Hydro .
Any other comparisons or scenarios we don’t know of yet?


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> Why don't you just put more air/psi in them?
> I don't think overinflation Or having a blowout at highway speed is a concern.
> 
> then if you feel you have lost traction at this higher psi add a set of chains.


it's not that I lose traction, as stated in earlier post, if you add any extra air / increase psi, they go flat. The lip of these tires are very pliable, tire is very easy to take off and put on the rim.


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

Mountain Bob said:


> Please look at the third photo of the tire and wheel to make sure this is the setup your Honda snow blower has. Many Honda Snow Blowers used an oddball size 14X4.0-6 tire made by Ohtsu.
> The wheel is a two piece tubeless wheel, that is wheel is made of two halves that bolt together with a seal between them to seal the halves. Those were problematic and prone to leaking, the tires are over $80 each and the seal is supposed to be replaced each time you take the wheel apart. Once your tires get some age and cracking they seep.
> You can tube them to alleviate the problems with those wheels and keep from having to spend a couple hundred on tires and seals. These tubes will have the TR13 stem offset to one side, you simply cut the tubeless stems out and these fit through the same hole. A trick to assembling these is to slightly inflate the tube in the tire once removed, just enough to shape it out and lube the tube with some liquid dish soap.
> Then carefully assembly the wheel halves back in the tire and bolt together and tighten making sure you don't get the tube pinched between the wheel halves. Don't try to assemble with the tube completely flat as it comes or you will most likely pinch it between the halves.


thank you for taking time mountain bob, awesome info. Yes, the rims are 2 piece. I looked at parts and saw there is a gasket between the plates of the rim.  So that is reason why I did not take that apart, I dont have new gaskets. Do you know if ho da sells tubez fot these tires? they are oddball size. thanks again. Jim


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You stated the tire is squished squats at 8psi so when you turn it you’re rolling to get off the beed? you’re not putting in so much air pressure that it blowing the tire to the outside of the rim, right.

The tire was leaking by the design of the two piece rim as stated above. surely u can find an inner tube that will fit being it a tad too small or a tad too large, those rubbers are stretchy that way.

So good thing they’re easy to get off the rim….
it looks like you need to take your rims apart seal them up or take the tire off and installing innertube or take the tire off and install a new tires and seal up the rim. Or fill them with fix a flat or slime and hope it fixes your rim issue then run them at 10 to 20 psi.

so what are you going to do ?

PS these are low PSI rims take them apart clean up the surfaces and put a good bead
of RTV around them to seal them up.
As you say gaskets are unavailable and your gaskets have failed so it’s kind of an issue
That needs to be addressed


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I have no idea what Honda makes. I do know from reading that these tubes were made for Honda wheel/tire issues. I also can tell you that if you mounted the tires without splitting the rims, you likely exacerbated the problem you are having.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

But really let's talk about the joys of positive traction


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

Mountain Bob said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Y7DVP8G
> Brand: PARTSPLUS
> 
> 
> * PARTSPLUS Tire Inner Tube for 14X4.0-6 *


awesome thank you mountain bob.
this sounds like the way to go


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> You stated the tire is squished squats at 8psi so when you turn it you're rolling to get off the beed? you're not putting in so much air pressure that it blowing the tire to the outside of the rim, right.
> 
> The tire was leaking by the design of the two piece rim as stated above. surely u can find an inner tube that will fit being it a tad too small or a tad too large, those rubbers are stretchy that way.
> 
> ...


My plan is to buy tubes, also buy gaskets for the rims. I understand I probably screwed up by not taking apart rims. I will take rims apart, clean, change gaskets and use tubes. Thank you everyone for helping me, this site is awesome. Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Good luck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sell Honda…Buy this. Tire problems solved, you get done quicker, easier to maneuver around and it will throw just as much snow.








Link: https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=Power-Clear-821QZE-38757(Toro)


----------



## JimMac (Feb 24, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> Sell Honda…Buy this. Tire problems solved, you get done quicker, easier to maneuver around and it will throw just as much snow.
> View attachment 228939
> 
> Link: https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=Power-Clear-821QZE-38757(Toro)


I have one of these power clear machines. It is great for slush, couple inches of snow then it rains. Also good for 1 guy, you can lift these without ramps. If you have the sander, then full size 2 stage won't fit, this 1 stage will fit.


----------

